# Do I need to interview to switch departments?



## ricearoni (Sep 19, 2022)

I was recently offered an HR position coming from GM. I’ve been here for about 5 months and I did the online interview and everything. I was told that the store director might have some questions for me to see if I’m a good fit for the position. Does this mean an interview? I already work there so I wouldn’t think so but I’m not certain. I’m awful at interviews and freeze up… I understand asking me some questions but a full blown interview scares me. Do they usually interview people when they switch departments?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 19, 2022)

In my experience there is no formal interview to switch departments. The SD may want to ask you a few questions, but the fact that you were offered the position means that they want you there, so things are looking good for you getting it. Leaders realize that people are nervous  when being interviewed/answering questions, and good ones take that into consideration in their evaluations. Do your best and you should be fine. Good luck!😁


----------



## MrT (Sep 19, 2022)

I didn't even have an interview when they promoted me to TL.  I've moved position as a TM a bunch of times and never had one.  They may just want to confirm availability or that you you understand what type of job that hr entails as it is a completely different job then the typical gm tm.


----------



## seasonaldude (Sep 19, 2022)

My store does interview for internals switching to HR.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 20, 2022)

Don't be a blabber if you get the hr job.


----------



## Dream Baby (Sep 20, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Don't be a blabber if you get the hr job.


Or sit in your office with your door closed.


----------



## ricearoni (Sep 20, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Don't be a blabber if you get the hr job.


I don’t plan on it. I understand the concern but this is the reason I’m kind of scared to take it. Everyone hates HR and just assumes they’re out to get you.


----------



## buliSBI (Sep 20, 2022)

Depends on the store.

Some stores already know who they will pick for a position.  Others will conduct interviews.


----------

